# Help dating an amber flask



## RelicRaker (May 9, 2020)

Okay guys, this is more of a "When is it?" and a "Who made it?"

I dug this amber strapside today...





...and noticed the base scar. It seems to be made in a hinge mold.
Is the X a maker's mark or just a scar?




Also, the lip is very wonky and seems applied/tooled.
Checked my other flasks and none are applied lip.
Could this be older than 1875?




All help appreciated.


----------



## hemihampton (May 9, 2020)

I've got G Norris Hutch Bottles with that same X or similar X on the bottom. Not sure who made it? LEON.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 9, 2020)

Ive had squat whiskey and tall whiskey cylinders that had that X mark. Also have had a Drakes plantation  bitters with an X.. That flask of yours is definitely older than 1880's prolly more in the 1870's era.
Very nice,
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 10, 2020)

Looks like a plus + symbol to me. I see no bottle makers mark U.S. or mexico mark, maybe canadian? ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (May 10, 2020)

I agree with Fred's date of the 1870s.  The + sign is tough to attribute to any particular glasshouse being used so widely.  An X is many times tied to the Stoddard, NH glasshouse, but I don't think that's the case here.  Nice flask with that applied top.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2020)

I'm going to have to disagree with the 1870's date. looks more like 1880's to me, maybe early 1880's. All the Flask I have found in 1870's Privy's with other 1870's bottles have had this laid on ring type of top as seen in this pic. BUT 



,I'm far from any expert, just what I've noticed from my experience which is limited. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 13, 2020)

*   I've seen these "x's" or crosses on bottle bottoms before.  I think they may be nothing more than a centering mark for assembling the mold or for applying the pontil rod.  
   In the case of the amber flask, the post had to be inserted into the closed hinge-mold (and removed before the mold could be opened.  That mold could have been a hold-over from empontilling days.



 
   Here is a pontil-scarred case bottle on which the cross on the bottle was, almost surely a target for centering the pontil rod.*


----------



## dh1786 (May 20, 2020)

oh that beautiful olive!!!!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with the 1870's date. looks more like 1880's to me, maybe early 1880's. All the Flask I have found in 1870's Privy's with other 1870's bottles have had this laid on ring type of top as seen in this pic. BUT View attachment 206928View attachment 206929,I'm far from any expert, just what I've noticed from my experience which is limited. LEON.View attachment 206930



Leon, I just found a 6" flask identical to the last pic in your post .  So, you are saying these date from the 1880s then?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 17, 2021)

no


GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Leon, I just found a 6" flask identical to the last pic in your post .  So, you are saying these date from the 1880s then?View attachment 217321View attachment 217322View attachment 217323






NO, Everybody was saying that amber flask was 1870's with it's top, I was saying no it wasn't, I was saying it was the amber top flask was 1880's while my flask were 1870's.. Yours you pictured looks 1870's. mine looked 1870's, the amber flask looks 1880's. just my opinion. I'm sure others will vary? LEON.

I thought my post was crystal clear? I guess not?


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 18, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> Okay guys, this is more of a "When is it?" and a "Who made it?"
> 
> I dug this amber strapside today...
> View attachment 206894
> ...


Yeah it's definitely 1880's 1890s are usually clear 1880s is where you get all your color pieces very nice flask though really brilliant honey amber I'd be happy with it facts on the bottom is just the maker Mark it's a keymode looks like me keymode is the name of the mold they made it in strap side whiskey flask or if that what I had writing on it woo-wee


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 18, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with the 1870's date. looks more like 1880's to me, maybe early 1880's. All the Flask I have found in 1870's Privy's with other 1870's bottles have had this laid on ring type of top as seen in this pic. BUT View attachment 206928View attachment 206929,I'm far from any expert, just what I've noticed from my experience which is limited. LEON.View attachment 206930


Nice coffin flask I really like coffin flask especially with writing on them I've dug a few with the writing on them Amber honey amber


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 18, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robbie Bobby's right you all he's exactly right


----------

